

Top Javascript MVC Frameworks Reviewed - thomasfl
http://codebrief.com/2012/01/the-top-10-javascript-mvc-frameworks-reviewed
tl;dr Ember.js rocks http://emberjs.com/
======
thomasfl
tl;dr Ember.js <http://emberjs.com/> is prefered by the author.

